# .17 Magnum?



## teamyamaharaceing (Feb 6, 2002)

Looking at buying a .17 Mag. Ever where i called looking for one says they have none in stock and a wateing list. I wanted to know if anyone had this new gun and how they liked it? And what do you use it for? I was going to buy it for varmits and target. One thing I read said it was 25% faster then a .22 Mag. (at 2,550 feet per second). Just wanted to see if anyone had it.
Thanks.


Teamyamaharaceing
aka
Corbin


----------



## Bearbait (Jun 27, 2001)

If you plan to use it in Zone 3 and evening hunt, it is my understanding that the 17 cal. is not permitted as the law reads 22 cal. In that case you may want to stick with the 22 mag.


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

It maybe 25% faster but the bullet weight is over 50% lighter, This makes for much less down range energy, and more wounded animals.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You are taking about the rim fire???

I know a guy that bought two rifles. Uses them in zone three for woodchucks a loves it. Downrage energy isn't effected to much because more velocity is retained. I read an article on the design and intent of this round. Let me bring it in tomorrow and I'll share what it has to offer.


Bearbait, what about a 17 cal centerfire??


----------



## Bearbait (Jun 27, 2001)

It has been several months since I read the rules and checked with a CO. But it was my understanding that you can use the .17 centerfire during the day, but can only use .22 rimfire during the evening. If my recollection is correct, I believe that you can also use a shotgun (no slugs) during the evening, but check the rules. My interest was peaked in the .17 centerfire based on reading results that some western coyote hunters were having with the gun. When the .17 rimfire was announced, I was initially excited about it until I read some of the results and tests. At that time I reread the rules and checked with a CO and was told .22 rimfire only for evening hunting. Though .17 would appear to be Ok for the short shots of evening hunting, I was not impressed for the longer shots. Looks like it would be OK for plinking and small varmints, but Im was not interested for coyote. With my money still burning a hole in my pocket I purchased a Thompson Center Encore Turkey model instead and added black powder barrel. Day light hours I use a .223.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Got this from an article in American rifleman:
Hornady, Marlin, & Ruger put thier heads together to raise the bar with regard to velocity, trajectory, wind drift, ricochet resistance, quietness and accuracy campared with the 22WMR.

The results were a 17 grain 17 caliber V-MAX bullet with a muzzle velocity of 2550 FPS compared to 1960 FPS for the 22WMR. (24" test barrel) The 17 caliber has 22% more retained velocity, 55% flatter mid-range trajectory, and 33% less wind drift @ 200 yards than the 22WMR. The 17 cals smaller bullet is les prone to ricochet, results in lower noise levels and max range for safety is estimated to be approximately the same. FYI drop for the 17 at 200 yards is 8" compared to the 22WMR is 23".


P.S. At this time, ammunition is difficult to get also.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Per Shooting Times Magazine, Oct. issue:

T/C, Anshutz, NEF, Savage, Marlin and Ruger are making rifles in .17 HMR. Ruger just came out with a new version in Model 77/17 and a lever action in model 96/17. Hornady's devoloping a heavier bullet for less wind drift (4" @ 100 yards, with 5 mph wind). Hornady is having trouble keeping up with orders on ammo right now. An article on Hornady had the author using a Marlin 17V on ground squirrels at 165 yards.


----------



## Askel (Oct 27, 2000)

Guns and Ammo has a great article on new .17's that are coming out. I have a couple of friends that own them. One an Anschutz and the other a Varquartson. Both just love them. The one with the Varquartson (spelling?) took his to So. Dakota prairie dogging and was red misting them at 150 yds. I have used their guns and personally would shoot nothing bigger than a fox with them. But OH, what a fun rifle to shoot!!!


----------



## Vermin Hunter (Sep 26, 2002)

I have the Marlin rifle in the .17 rimfire. Its a great little accurate rifle, i shot many woodchucks with it this summer and I'am looking forward to using it on some red and grey fox.


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

Choose a category ----------------------------------- Combos ----------------------------------- - 22 - Huntsman 50 Cal. Muzzleloader ----------------------------------- Dog Training Firearms ----------------------------------- - NEF Dog Training Revolvers ----------------------------------- Muzzleloaders ----------------------------------- - Huntsman ----------------------------------- Rifles ----------------------------------- - Buffalo and Target Models - Handi-Rifle - Sportster - Superlight Handi-Rifle - Synthetic Handi-Rifle - Ultra Comp - Ultra Varmint Rifle ----------------------------------- Shotguns ----------------------------------- - N*** Turkey Gun - Pardner Turkey - Pardner Youth NRA - Pardner - Tamer - Topper - Tracker II - Ultra Slug Hunter ----------------------------------- Shotguns/Rifles ----------------------------------- - Survivor 


Home | Firearms | Rifles | SportsterTM | 
SportsterTM

Of all the calibers for which rifles are chambered, the 22 rimfire is Americas favorite. Whether youre ventilating paper targets, popping tin cans, or gathering squirrels for a traditional Brunswick stew, the "double deuce" is the caliber of choice. Accurate and economical, its been Americas "fun caliber" since the 1850s.

We pride ourselves in making 22s that can provide generations of shooting enjoyment. Our SportsterTM rimfire rifle, in both 22 Long Rifle and 22 Win. Mag., features a precision-crowned 20" barrel, factory-mounted scope base and offset hammer extension. Its an ideal choice for varmint hunting. This single shot break-open rifle is finished in low-profile matte blue and features a weather-proof black matte high-density polymer Monte Carlo stock and fore-end with swivel studs. Our Youth version is available in both rimfire calibers. The SportsterTM includes a scope base as standard equipment, and we include an offset hammer extension for easy cocking when a scope is installed.

Here's strong medicine for varmints! The new NEF SportsterTM 17 HMR is chambered for the hottest new rimfire cartridge on earth. Hornadys new 17 Magnum Rimfire is the same length as a 22 Win. Mag. cartridge, but generates an amazing 2,550 fps muzzle velocity, at least 25% faster than the 22 Mag. It fires a high-performance 17-grain V-MAX boat-tail jacketed bullet. The SportsterTM 17 HMR features our field-proven break-open, side-lever single shot action and a heavy 22" varmint barrel, complete with scope mount. The stock and fore-end are high density black polymer, with recoil pad and sling swivel studs.

SportsterTM
SportsterTM Youth
SportsterTM 17 Magnum Rimfire

Got error 28 from table handler


----------



## jungleman (Aug 22, 2004)

A .17 rimfire is legal for night hunting in michigan.
...www.michign.gov/dnr
as of some time in 2003


----------



## jungleman (Aug 22, 2004)

The Remington Premier 33 gr V-Max .22 magnum is running 2250 fps instead of the 2000 advertised by Remington. This is according to posts in Rimfirecentral.com
If this is the case the.22 magnum is only 300 pfs slower than the.17 hmr
I would rather have the .22 magnum


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have a Bull Barreled Ruger 77/17(.17 HMR varminter). That thing is a tack hammer, just a joy to plink with. Dispatches chucks with much authority. haven't tried it on 'yotes yet, but I am sure it will handle them just fine.


----------

